# Doncaster 2010



## C.Bruno

first time going, not sure which date though.
any views on this like is their a fee to get in?
what sort of herps are there?
etc..

cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto

Yes, there is an entrance fee which is less for existing IHS members than for day-pass holders.

Most of what you'll see are the commonly bred species, since the shows are for hobbyists selling surplus babies. Lots of corns, royals, beardies, leos. If you get there early you will also see some more unusual gems but anything particularly interesting is likely to get snapped up in the first hour or so. It pays to get there in time to get in the door first thing.


----------



## C.Bruno

thanks whats the entrance fee?!


----------



## spughawk

£5 for non members not sure for members, members also get in 30 mins before every body else


----------



## C.Bruno

i'm not a member.thanks.


----------



## potter556

Definately worth a visit though mate, we have been twice now and enjoyed both shows.


----------



## C.Bruno

awesome:2thumb: possibly going to the june 1!


----------



## Kirstyx

Im going to go to one of the Doncaster show this year aswell, it will be my first too  .. Does any one know which one is better? the one in June or September?


----------



## Captainmatt29

Well last year June has more reps and September more dry goods


----------



## Ssthisto

Generally speaking September has more reptiles, simply because most of the babies are still hatching out and not established feeders in June.


----------



## kegley

do you just have to pay on the door???


----------



## oakelm

kegley said:


> do you just have to pay on the door???


Yep, turn up, pay on the door, and you get a wristband so you can get in and out if needed. Gets toastie in there so dont wear too many layers.


----------



## Luca Brasi

What are the dates for the Donny shows please?


----------



## C.Bruno

20th june 26th september


----------



## Luca Brasi

C.Bruno said:


> 20th june 26th september


Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tortanell

Are there more amphibians in September too?


----------



## C.Bruno

yep...june too


----------



## ginnerone

they are equally as good tbh, september is a bigger show as they have more dry goods but as for live stock they are usually equally stocked although you can haggle a bargain or two in the september show with breeders trying to shift old hatchlings to make room for next years breeding stock, although june has loads of babies so either way you go home skint with arms full of lizards lol.


----------



## cheesy

will it b like rodbaston were its ihs members only?


----------



## eurokeeper

should be so long as they play by the rules, every show should be for the society members only as there private breeders meetings.

basically if you want to go then become a member of the society


----------



## Caz

cheesy said:


> will it b like rodbaston were its ihs members only?


No. Open to all.



eurokeeper said:


> should be so long as they play by the rules, every show should be for the society members only as there private breeders meetings.
> 
> basically if you want to go then become a member of the society


What rules....? The 'private breeders' refers to the people selling their privately bred animals, not the people attending.


----------



## Ssthisto

Caz said:


> What rules....? The 'private breeders' refers to the people selling their privately bred animals, not the people attending.


Technically speaking I think the IHS offers "day membership" in order to attend their Breeders' Meetings...


----------



## Luca Brasi

Ssthisto said:


> Technically speaking I think the IHS offers "day membership" in order to attend their Breeders' Meetings...


Yep, this is very true.


----------



## Caz

But 'technically' under the Defra clarification visitors don't need to be members of the IHS.


----------



## Mik3F

I am planning to go to the September show, will be my first visit too.

September gives me time to save some money for another Royal


----------



## C.Bruno

I have heard people say you have to book "tables" for Donny show.Do you have to? How do you do it?


----------



## pied pythons

C.Bruno said:


> I have heard people say you have to book "tables" for Donny show.Do you have to? How do you do it?


Don't think you'll be needing a table at Donny just yet Charlie


----------



## Ssthisto

C.Bruno said:


> I have heard people say you have to book "tables" for Donny show.Do you have to? How do you do it?


The only reason you'd need to book a table at Doncaster is if you wanted to sell animals or dry goods at the show - if you just want to visit the show or buy things, you don't need a table.


----------



## C.Bruno

OH! lol! thats ok then!


----------



## shaunclemens

anyone know if its close to train station or easy accessable by public transport


----------



## C.Bruno

I am going by train from Carlisle straight to Doncaster.


----------



## pied pythons

How much is that costing you Charlie - out of interest?


----------



## Marcia

I think i might go in June : victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Who do I email for a table there?


----------



## exoticsadmirer

I'm hopefully going in september for a snake.


----------



## karlh

C.Bruno said:


> first time going, not sure which date though.
> any views on this like is their a fee to get in?
> what sort of herps are there?
> etc..
> 
> cheers:2thumb:


All I would say is mate get in early (if your a non IHS member) and if you see an animal you really like buy it there and then as you may walk around the tables and find it's gone. 

Have a great day out :2thumb:


----------



## C.Bruno

thanks: victory:


----------



## Vickyhayes

we went last september and loved it, came home broke but with four new viv occupants and a pile of gear. we're already saving up and planning what we're going to buy so look out all on the captive bred stand, you'll be sick of the sight of us by the end of the day tho you may like looking at our money :2thumb:
also we may be booking our own table as our corn snakes have all started mating like mad...which is nice!
either way we'll be there and we'll be a lot poorer on the way home. if you see a bunch of lunatics with a barbecue in the car park, that's us. no seriously, we did it last year and everyone who drove past looked either worried or hungry from the smell of cooking sausages. feel free to pop over for a hot dog :2thumb:
also the place seems very well serviced by public transport and is really well sign posted so all you first timers should have no trouble finding it. it's basically like heading to any major arena in any city in britain so worry not, you'll get there


----------



## Mik3F

Can anyone clarify the entry requirements? I have seen people mention that you will have to be a member of the IHS to gain entry this year. Is that actually the case?


----------



## potter556

Mik3F said:


> Can anyone clarify the entry requirements? I have seen people mention that you will have to be a member of the IHS to gain entry this year. Is that actually the case?


 
It should be the same as last year mate, if your and IHS member you get in half hour earlier and for half the price £2.50 I think.
For those non-members it just means you get in half hour later and costs you a fiver

ALSO MAY HAVE A SPARE SEAT FROM KINGS LYNN (NORFOLK) TO THE JUNE SHOW


----------



## grannykins

karlh said:


> All I would say is mate get in early (if your a non IHS member) and if you see an animal you really like buy it there and then as you may walk around the tables and find it's gone.


I do this every year, plan to come back and get it if I dont see another one I like better, and then walk round in a mood cos I should have bought the first one but end up with none cos they are all gone! Missed out on a baby bairds rat I wanted last year this way.


----------



## sophiemb

Hi do they have many day geckos there or is it mainly snakes and leos etc? Does anyone know the times and address pls? Sophie


----------



## C.Bruno

I should think so.


----------



## mispentyouth

therw where a few day geckos there last year i managed to get p klemmeri pstanndingi and p grandis from there last yeah all going well im going to try and get a table for the september show


----------



## linzii

do they allow children in. were wonderin if we stay over the night before and make a family trip out of it. pick stuff up for our new viv builds


----------



## AuntyLizard

We normally come up from Reading the night before and stay at The Park Inn which is about a mile from the show and yes kids are allowed in as long as they are with an adult


----------



## crow

linzii said:


> do they allow children in. were wonderin if we stay over the night before and make a family trip out of it. pick stuff up for our new viv builds


 
Kids are very welcome, after all they are the next generation of reptile keepers. 
You don`t say how old yours are but if you have a push chair leave it in the car or you will just get stuck in the crowded isles and see nothing.


----------



## gone fishin

judging by what people are saying all the cool/unusual snakes get bought and taken away in the first hour or so? it would be cool if instead of it being just a big shop they made a real "show" out of it so if someone wanted to buy a snake they just put a sold sticker on it and picked it up at the end of the day. so everyone would get a look. 
I mean i dont no how varied the snakes you get are having never been to such an event. the closest i can imagine is a tattoo convention? tho im not sure a reptile show would be as big? or is it? also will there be venomus? how many snakes are brought too such an event roughly? 50? 100? 1000? 1billion? this thread is the first ive heard of it so pardon my ignorance and all the questions.


----------



## monitor mad

gone fishin said:


> judging by what people are saying all the cool/unusual snakes get bought and taken away in the first hour or so? it would be cool if instead of it being just a big shop they made a real "show" out of it so if someone wanted to buy a snake they just put a sold sticker on it and picked it up at the end of the day. so everyone would get a look.
> I mean i dont no how varied the snakes you get are having never been to such an event. the closest i can imagine is a tattoo convention? tho im not sure a reptile show would be as big? or is it? also will there be venomus? how many snakes are brought too such an event roughly? 50? 100? 1000? 1billion? this thread is the first ive heard of it so pardon my ignorance and all the questions.


Thousands of snakes , also loads of leo's there are also day gecko's,bugs,monitors/tegs occasionally,various other sp of lizards,frogs,toads,salamanders and all associated regalia connected with herp keeping , closest thing i can think of is a busy car boot sale!!! :2thumb:


----------



## boost-boy74

has anybody got anymore details like times/postcode etc???

going to bring the 2 oldest children do you know what they charge for kids???


----------



## oakelm

boost-boy74 said:


> has anybody got anymore details like times/postcode etc???
> 
> going to bring the 2 oldest children do you know what they charge for kids???


Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD, but always has little signs that say IHS for people to follow. Really easy to get to. Cant help on times, as it seems ages since the last one, between 9am - 10am but members get in 30mins before non members. Children under 14 are free I think. But its still early more details will be known a little closer to the time.


----------



## boost-boy74

oakelm said:


> Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD, but always has little signs that say IHS for people to follow. Really easy to get to. Cant help on times, as it seems ages since the last one, between 9am - 10am but members get in 30mins before non members. Children under 14 are free I think. But its still early more details will be known a little closer to the time.


thanks.....


----------



## croc&chewy

If you buy a reptile while your there do you have to walk around with it all day or will they hold onto it for you till you are leaving?


----------



## snakeman1995

the show is on the 20th June 2010
are you selling or buyin


----------



## C.Bruno

I'm buying/looking


----------



## C.Bruno

do you have to book or just turn up?


----------



## TheOne23

will they be selling many bearded dragons esp adults?


----------



## crow

croc&chewy said:


> If you buy a reptile while your there do you have to walk around with it all day or will they hold onto it for you till you are leaving?


 
Most stall holders will keep them for you untill you leave. Failing that the IHS usually have a table where you can leave them and they will look after them for you.


----------



## Sharpman

will be there selling baby boas that I've produced myself this year , should have quite allot ready by then


----------



## chris_wade

anyone know definate times of opening yet?


----------



## oakelm

chris_wade said:


> anyone know definate times of opening yet?


Opening times have been up a while on the site, here you go

Opening Times
Society / Club members From 10.15 am
Non Members From 10.45 am

Entrance Fees
Society / Club members £2.50 Adults £1.00 Children
Non Members £5.00 Adults £2.00 Chidren
( all Children under 12 are free )


----------



## chris_wade

oh, thank you


----------



## excession

Only a week to go!

This has come around really fast this year.

Anyone taking any nice pastel females, YB females or het albino females?


----------



## TURINS BANE

*RE*

Anyone taking Emerald Tree Boas?


----------



## escagirluk

I'm deff thinking of attending the September show, if my sister's future mum-in-law doesn't mind me invading the house again after spending two weeks there in August.

The hardest part of going, for me, will be *not* buying any of the adorable baby corns for sale - we have barely enough room for the three we already have.


----------

